# Mini-Folienteich im Steingarten



## Fördemann (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teich_Profis..      jetzt ist das nu soweit, daß ich angefangen habe meinen Steingarten "umzubasteln"  ->  Mehrfam.Haus, ich Souterrain mit Blick auf Wiese..  und bislang 73 Findlinge entfernt, gebuddelt und Abraum, vorherige Pflanzen umgesetzt  etc.  Resultat: Mörder-Muskelkater in den Schenkeln, weitestgehend klare Linie für das Finish und dennoch ein bis zwei Fragen offen...   Nachdem ich jetzt den Lkw hingestellt habe für drei Wochen und fertig werden will;  3mm Teichfolie auf ca. 3,0x2,5  Durchmesser asymetrisch=  natürliches Aussehen und ca. ein Drittel bei 50cm Tiefe (für kl. Fontänenpumpe), leicht ansteigend auf ca. 20cm Tiefe.. MUSS ich ein Flies verarbeiten?  Wenn ja, wofür ist es sinnvoll und wo gehört es hin? und zweite Frage:  Gibt es für diese Art von Miniteich Pflanzen, die das Wasser sauber halten =  welche? oder benötige ich einen externen Wasserfilter  ( UV-Licht o.ä.?  )
Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps geben könntet  !
P.S. Ich wollte in der Grube dünn groben Sand einbetten, eine Naturwolldecke genäßt einlegen, nochmal dünn feinen Kies und dann die Teichfolie auslegen.. dann Wasser zum Setzen lassen..
Was haltet Ihr von dieser bekloppten?  Idee  ???   
Liebe Grüße von Fördemann


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mini-Folienteich im Steingarten*

Hallo Fördemann,

im Prinzip finde ich die Idee prima - aber die Wolldecke wird mit der Zeit weggammeln - das gute Vlies ist unverrottbar und gehört unter die Folie. Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit. Je steiniger und pickeliger der Boden, desto dicker das Vlies.

Bei so einem kleinen Teich wirst Du mit 3 mm-Teichfolie (wo gibt es die überhaupt???) wenig Freude haben - ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie sich höllisch schwer verlegen lassen wird - das gibt steife, riesige Falten. Wenn denn PVC - am günstigsten und auch gut zu reparieren - sollte 1 mm reichen.

Die meisten Wasserpflanzen tragen zur "Wasserklärung" bei - in meiner Signatur findest Du ein paar interessante Links, da findest Du noch mehr Infos.

Da Du ja keine Fische halten willst (davon gehe ich bei der Größe und 50 cm Tiefe aus) erübrigt sich auch die Filterarie. Ein Wasserspiel zur Deko und um die Mückenlarven zu ärgern, sollte auch hier ausreichen.


----------



## Fördemann (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

  Hallo  "Ihr Lieben" ! Ich hatte vor geraumer Zeit angekündigt einen Folien-Miniteich im Steingarten anlegen zu wollen..  DIE EINZIGE Antw. kam von Mod. blumenelse, die die Stärke der Teichfolie bezweifelte!  (Ich sagte 3mm, Blümchen fragte erschrocken; Baumarkt? Gibt doch nur 1mm...  :__ nase )  ---  Mein Steingarten-Teich ist nunmehr fertig, gesetzt, geimpft!  Ich beherberge dort nun 4 verschiedene Teichpflanzen, acht Goldfische und eine kl. Fontäne über Zeitschaltuhr..  zwei kleine __ Frösche haben sich schon dazu gesellt..  !!!   Leider muß ich sagen, daß ich von diesem Forum keinerlei nützliche Hilfe erhalten habe !  
Meine Nachbarn waren für mich da und haben mir Tipps gegeben, nicht diese Seite...
(vielleicht hat  "blumenelse"  da ja auch noch einen Konter?  -kaputtlach- )  Ich jedenfalls bin enttäuscht und kann nur JEDEM Fragenden den Rat geben, sprecht mit den realen Menschen in eurer Umgebung !!!  
Liebe Grüße von Fördemann


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mini-Folienteich im Steingarten*

Hallo Fördemann,

da Du mich schon zitierst, will ich Dir auch mal antworten: Erstens habe ich Deinen Beitrag mal verschoben, weil er in dem Thema, in dem Du in untergebracht hast, nichts zu suchen hast.

Zweitens - wenn Du mich zitierst, dann bitte richtig. Leg mir nicht Dinge in den Mund, die ich nicht geschrieben habe.

Drittens - Frage stellen, zurücklehnen und abwarten reicht halt nicht immer. Vielleicht hat Deine Reaktion auf meine Antwort - nämlich null - andere User davon abgeschreckt, Dir zu antworten, weil sie nur das gleiche zu schreiben gehabt hätten. Ein Forum lebt vom Dialog.

Und last  but not least: 
Die Links, die ich Dir gegeben habe, hast Du wohl nicht gelesen. Anders kann ich mir nämlich nicht erklären, dass Du einen Mini-Vorgarten-Teich 8 arme Goldfische gesteckt hast.
Oder die Tipps Deiner Nachbarn waren nicht so gut wie Du denkst, denn bei den (von Dir geplanten) 50 cm Tiefe sind die Fische schon so gut wie tot.

Im Übrigen haben wir viele hundert User, die mit diesem Forum sehr zufrieden sind - aber einer hat immer was zu meckern.

Deinen Fischen viel Glück.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Fische im Miniteich - was geht, was geht nicht*

Hallo Thorsten, 
ich weiß nicht, was du hier erwartest? 
Die Mod. Blumenelse, die übrigens mit ihrem Namen unterschreibt, also die Christine,  hat dir recht ausführlich geantwortet, und dann war von deiner Seite einfach Sendepause. Wenn du keine weiterne Fragen stellst, kein weiterer Dialog von dir ausgeht....
 - wo liegt dein Problem?? 


> Ich hatte vor geraumer Zeit angekündigt einen Folien-Miniteich im Steingarten anlegen zu wollen.. DIE EINZIGE Antw. kam von Mod. blumenelse,


rh


> Leider muß ich sagen, daß ich von diesem Forum keinerlei nützliche Hilfe erhalten habe ! ...Ich jedenfalls bin enttäuscht und kann nur JEDEM Fragenden den Rat geben, sprecht mit den realen Menschen in eurer Umgebung


Das liegt auch an dir, einfach eine Frage zu posten und dann erwarten, das man Antworten wie am Fließband serviert bekommt...
Ich habe hier schon jede Menge wertvollen Rat, nützliche Tipps und sehr nette Menschen gefunden - also irgendwas machst du falsch!

Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## jochen (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mini-Folienteich im Steingarten*

Hi Fördermann, 

unsere Nachbarn und wir bauten zur selben Zeit einen Teich,
mein Nachbar ist echt ein klasse Mensch,
er kann alles, weiss alles, und macht so gut wie keine Fehler...

echt prima eben, solche Leute braucht man im Leben.

Mein Nachbar sein Teich wurde 55 cm tief angelegt,
richtig dicke Goldis schwammen im Teich,
jedes Blümchen am Rande strahlte im vollen Glanz, auch einige Wasserpflanzen standen Reih und Glied.

Mein Nachbar sagte,
 so musst du es auch machen, schürte den Grill an und wir tranken ein gemütliches Bierchen zusammen.


 Selbst kam mir  der Gedanke, bei uns hats auch mal im Winter 30 cm Eisdecke, wie kommen dann wohl die Fische in der restlichen Menge Wasser über den Winter....,
das kann doch nicht gut gehen.

Ich "ging" in das Internet, durchforschte nach Teichseiten, und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen.

Ich löcherte die User mit Fragen, beantwortete ihre Antworten, fragte weiter und baute dann.

Ergebniss,

Wir sind  absolut zufrieden mit unseren  Teich, und das schon seit Jahren. Ist zwar nicht so hundertprozentig picobello angelegt, sondern nennen wir es mal zur Natur passend.

Unser Nachbar hat nun schon seit vier Jahren anstelle seines Teiches, dem er wegen Fischsterben und unsäglicher Algenplage aufgab,  einen Steingarten an dieser Stelle.

Fazit...
ich hoffe mal das dir dein Nachbar bessere Tipps gegeben hat, als meiner vor Jahren.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Garfield (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Mini-Folienteich im Steingarten*

Hi,



> Leider muß ich sagen, daß ich von diesem Forum keinerlei nützliche Hilfe erhalten habe !


Manchmal geht so'ne Frage auch schon mal unter.
Ich habe in sämtlichen Foren , in denen ich unterwegs bin, das selbe Phänomen festgestellt, nämlich, dass ein Thread , der nicht mehr auf der ersten Seite erscheint, oft nicht mehr ( so viel ) beachtet wird. 
Es liegt deshalb an dir, deinen Beitrag von Zeit zu Zeit wieder hochzuholen, indem du auf eine Antwort antwortest, eind Frage anfügst, Photo einstellst, fragst warum keiner antwortet usw usw. 
Das klappt in der Regel ganz gut.
Aber du bist erst mal gefordert, du willst ja was von den anderen.

Und im übrigen habe ich festgestellt, dass hier sehr wohl kompetent geantwortet wird, und auch mal ein bischen engagierter diskutiert wird, aber das macht es umso interessanter.


----------

